# scag with new kohler blowing fuses



## treeguyinoh (Aug 9, 2009)

Just curious if anyone knew anything about these kohler motors. I have a scag turf tiger that i just replaced the motor in, brand new 27 hp kohler. It ran great for about 10 hours and then just quit. It has been blowing the fuses (both) on the ignition console. I only cut with it around my place, but i certainly do miss it when it is not working. Thanks


----------



## groundsmgr (Aug 12, 2009)

Sounds like it is a bare wire rubbing somewhere. It is grounding out and blowing fuses


----------



## fishercat (Aug 13, 2009)

*voltage reg bad.*

make sure the connector is all the way on.


could be as previous poster stated.

is this an older machine? there was a ground update a while ago.


----------

